

Boxee RSS workaround banned (again) from Hulu - mcav
http://blog.boxee.tv/2009/03/06/the-trials-and-tribulations-of-innovation/

======
ciscoriordan
That's seriously messed up. I was borderline okay with Hulu's original ban,
but this is just immature.

I think it will come back to bite them anyway, since poking Boxee users in the
eye like this will just encourage them to make workarounds.

------
charlesju
They should just change their browser agent to Firefox or something.

